# BFN - what to expect from my AF



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Ruth,

I wonder if you could help me. I got a BFN yesterday morning and didn't start bleeding, well if you could call it that until a few hours later. Since then I have had hardly anything, mainly brown bleed but only when I wipe. In fact its been so little, that all day yesterday I did not need to change my sanitary towel as there was hardly anything there.

As this is my first BFN, I'm not sure what to expect, although I thought by now 24 hrs later from my test date that I would be bleeding as on a normal AF.

Is this normal? Could you help please?

Many thanks,

Natalie. x x x


----------



## Buddug (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Nat - am sure everyone is different but my experience was the first day was just brown & not much in quantity, then yesterday was AF proper. Again not a great deal of quantity but red this time & lots of clots.

Hope you're feeling ok

Buddug


----------

